# Persons Solo polo badge help



## That bike guy (Nov 10, 2016)

This bike just fell into my lap and now I'm on the quest to make it complete. Ok here's my question two slightly different persons badges which one is correct for a Schwinn L3? Thanks in advance please excuse the lazy photo border edits.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 16, 2016)

Nobody? I know I'm a new guy pm me if you want just trying to get info.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 16, 2016)

Those are both the same tags  this is the different tag hope this helps


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 16, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 384496 Those are both the same tags  this is the different tag hope this helps



That's great appreciate it.


----------



## REC (Nov 16, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 384496 Those are both the same tags  this is the different tag hope this helps



With all due respect, maybe I missed something. The tags shown in the initial post are slightly different. The one posted by vastingray is the same as the one on the red seat in the initial post, the other one in the initial post is narrower in the Worcester Mass wording. OR..... I'm nuts. And that is entirely possible.
REC


----------



## 68modified (Nov 16, 2016)

Those are three different tags. Each one is a little different... But no ones answered the question. Which one is correct for an L3 ?
A better question might be, would anyone ever notice....


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 16, 2016)

REC said:


> With all due respect, maybe I missed something. The tags shown in the initial post are slightly different. The one posted by vastingray is the same as the one on the red seat in the initial post, the other one in the initial post is narrower in the Worcester Mass wording. OR..... I'm nuts. And that is entirely possible.
> REC



Yes REC that's why I post the two pics. The red seat has the  E in PERSONS  corresponding with the e in  Winchester and the same thing with the S in U.S.A. 
And the black seat has no letter  corresponding. So I guess what I'm really tying to do is get a picture of someone's bone stock L3 63 Schwinn stingray persons solo polo badge. I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 16, 2016)

68modified said:


> Those are three different tags. Each one is a little different... But no ones answered the question. Which one is correct for an L3 ?
> A better question might be, would anyone ever notice....



The one I posted they used til H-3


----------



## vastingray (Nov 16, 2016)

REC said:


> With all due respect, maybe I missed something. The tags shown in the initial post are slightly different. The one posted by vastingray is the same as the one on the red seat in the initial post, the other one in the initial post is narrower in the Worcester Mass wording. OR..... I'm nuts. And that is entirely possible.
> REC



 not even close look at the dog eared tabs and small rivets this is the early tag  what difference do you guys see in the other 2 tags ? Just because the rivet isn't the exact spot doesn't mean anything neither one is dog eared ?


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2016)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 384597 View attachment 384596  not even close look at the dog eared tabs and small rivets this is the early tag  what difference do you guys see in the other 2 tags ? Just because the rivet isn't the exact spot doesn't mean anything neither one is dog eared ?




And as I said - I may be entirely nuts.....

Sorry if that was offensive, but none of them look the "exact" same. I was looking at the lettering on the tags. My comment on them looking the same was based on that - the lettering. I would not have noticed the rivet tabs as different probably standing there looking at it in person. 

My understanding of the entire history of these tags is limited to casual observation. I have one of these Sting-rays, but apparently have never spent the time to look at this particular part that hard. The seat on it did not come with the bike as the seller retained it and several other (rather costly and apparently hard to find) parts that were a little more money than I would have ever expected to have to spend to replace...

REC
NOT a Solo-Polo expert in any way, but do have an H3 Sting-Ray. (And no, it is not perfectly correct in the restoration that was done, but it is nice to ride!)


----------



## vastingray (Nov 17, 2016)

You  know the more I look at the letters your right it does look like the letters are farther apart on the red and black one I know Baldy Jeff  would definitely know the differences       I know some had different pans


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 17, 2016)

68modified said:


> Those are three different tags. Each one is a little different... But no ones answered the question. Which one is correct for an L3 ?
> A better question might be, would anyone ever notice....



I noticed the difference right away. Stamps,badges,tags and serial number a good way to get information. Was just hoping to get educated on these early rays. I'm going with vastingray's beautiful H3 lime's solo polo as the correct persons tag. All this info is very useful to the hobby. And as a new member I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 17, 2016)

Here is a pict of one of my polos.this is off a aug 63 stingray


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2016)

While I'd love to go look and see what mine has on it, I am out of work due to extreme blood pressure elevation and just got back from MRI - CAT scan center. I'll get it down and look maybe over the weekend.
The problem is what has to be moved to get it down! It's the last one (red) in the back on the shelf!

The object of this shed was to eliminate that problem. Looks like _that_  worked well doesn't it?





REC


----------



## Vbushnell (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello
The black seat photo came from one of my photos.  That seat was on a May of 64 lime green stingray.  If you scroll down a few threads you will see one titled "Persons Solo Polo".  There You can find more photos of the pan.  
That seat was a add on at Schwinn dealer replacing the white seat out of Chicago.  I do not know the production year of that seat.  Very possible it was in the store inventory for some time before purchase.  
Your coppertone looks great.  I counted the spokes and took a closeup of the sissybar. Looks like you have two of the harder parts to find correct.  Great start! To a Great find!
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 17, 2016)

REC said:


> While I'd love to go look and see what mine has on it, I am out of work due to extreme blood pressure elevation and just got back from MRI - CAT scan center. I'll get it down and look maybe over the weekend.
> The problem is what has to be moved to get it down! It's the last one (red) in the back on the shelf!
> 
> The object of this shed was to eliminate that problem. Looks like _that_  worked well doesn't it?
> ...



Just wow!! Glad your taking care of yourself REC at least you have some great schwinns to go through in your recovery. I guessing the other side of the shed is for your lawn equipment, idea maybe make a second shed.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 384761 Here is a pict of one of my polos.this is off a aug 63 stingray



 yet a fourth if I'm not  mistaken persons tag. This is good august is  the closest to my L3 November and its white like my solo pole thanks oldnut and everyone putting in the information. I think this thread will be useful in the future.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

Ya I think Vastingray's is the one, I have 5 64's (no 63's ) and none have the one with outboard rivets, think those were not as secure and they switched, as far as the text my 3 standard seats have a longer second line (Worcester Mass USA) and my 2 deluxe have a shorter second line so who knows, maybe they had more than one supplier for tags?


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Vbushnell said:


> Hello
> The black seat photo came from one of my photos.  That seat was on a May of 64 lime green stingray.  If you scroll down a few threads you will see one titled "Persons Solo Polo".  There You can find more photos of the pan.
> That seat was a add on at Schwinn dealer replacing the white seat out of Chicago.  I do not know the production year of that seat.  Very possible it was in the store inventory for some time before purchase.
> Your coppertone looks great.  I counted the spokes and took a closeup of the sissybar. Looks like you have two of the harder parts to find correct.  Great start! To a Great find!
> Good luck and have fun.



 Vbushnell I should of asked to us your photo hope your not sore. I'll also need to apologize for the white solo polo photo I stole. Won't happen again. But I think a persons badge/tag chart is a pretty great thang to have don't you?


----------



## Vbushnell (Nov 17, 2016)

No worries here.   I'm happy the bike keeps popping  up in  conversations.  
Anyone is welcome to use any photo or video I have out there.  
Thanks again

Van Bushnell


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

Double poster by mistake and can't delete a just edit it.


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 18, 2016)

mrg said:


> ?



 miss print mrg meant the red solo polo not your bad ass white tuff seat.


----------

